# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μ/Τ φούρνου μικροκυμάτων.

## mitsnas

Ζητω Μ/Τ φούρνου μικροκυμάτων. Ευχαριστώ!

----------

